# Help repairing VAPORESSO REVENGER



## Simone Ferreira (11/9/18)

Good day,

My Vaporesso Revenger was recently immersed in e-cig juice and has subsequently stopped working (the batteries seem to be fine).

Will someone be able to assist me by repairing my device? If so, can I please have a rough estimate of the costs this will incur?

Many thanks,
Simone


----------



## Spyro (11/9/18)

Cost to repair is around R1200, and you'll get a brand new device in the process. 

Unfortunately mod repairs are few and far between. Especially electrical faults.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (11/9/18)

What color is the Revenger? I have a spare thats got a lotta fine scratches but I have a rubber protector for the entire body in black.
The unit is in perfect working condition.
I am not using it so if you cannot get it repaired for a reasonable price I can assist by selling it to you at an affordable price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Simone Ferreira (13/9/18)

Spyro said:


> Cost to repair is around R1200, and you'll get a brand new device in the process.
> 
> Unfortunately mod repairs are few and far between. Especially electrical faults.


Thank you for the info, that's a real pity since I was really hoping someone would be able to repair my device at a reasonable price!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Simone Ferreira (13/9/18)

GadgetFreak said:


> What color is the Revenger? I have a spare thats got a lotta fine scratches but I have a rubber protector for the entire body in black.
> The unit is in perfect working condition.
> I am not using it so if you cannot get it repaired for a reasonable price I can assist by selling it to you at an affordable price.


Hi, 
Thank you for your response. Would you be able to give an estimate of the price you are willing to sell the Revenger mod for?


----------



## GadgetFreak (13/9/18)

Simone Ferreira said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your response. Would you be able to give an estimate of the price you are willing to sell the Revenger mod for?



R400.00


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (13/9/18)

Simone Ferreira said:


> Good day,
> 
> My Vaporesso Revenger was recently immersed in e-cig juice and has subsequently stopped working (the batteries seem to be fine).
> 
> ...


Watsup, I had the same problem and I fixed it myself with no cost...PM me if you want to know how.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

